# General > Pets Corner >  Missing cat- Keiss area

## Cmanson

Our Smirny has been missing since June.  He's 4, small for a tom, very friendly though can be timid of other toms.  He is black and white and has a distinct fluffy, flat-tipped tail.  He also has distinct facial markings- mainly black with a white streak up one side and white lip markings.  We're desperate to get him home to his family.  Any information appreciated!  Thanks.

----------


## Cmanson

Still missing, desperately seeking information!

----------


## Cmanson

Still missing!

----------

